# Pec imbalance doing my nut???



## PHHead

Right so I currently have a pec imbalance and its really getting me down now, I didn't change my routine or anything but about two months ago now I just woke up and my right pec had just deflated somehow!?

It has happened before and I think its to do with my right shoulder being alot weeker than my left due to an old RC injury but it seems fine at the moment.

Anyway its getting really frustrating as I have changed my routine about a few times now and nothing seems to be sorting it, my original routine was Flat BB Benching and Flat DB Benching.

Since the imbalance has apeared I've tried switching to Incline BB Benching, tried just doing all DB work and even bought a new bench to try decline work as well, my current routine is BB Incline Benching and Flat & Decline DB benching with still no joy!

So anyone got any idea's routine wise and also any idea's to as why this has happened, could it be something hormonal or just bad form...............a gypsy curse maybe lol? Cheers!


----------



## vandangos

could be a range of things...bad form, genetics, without realizing it you may be putting your left pec under more strain (contracting it more) than your right which then over time develops in imbalance. i would stick to doing db work for a while and try to squeeze each pec equally throughout the motion. hope this helps


----------



## cellaratt

Tricky one...have you tried throwing dips in..? Push ups..? Got any pics..?


----------



## PHHead

vandangos said:


> could be a range of things...bad form, genetics, without realizing it you may be putting your left pec under more strain (contracting it more) than your right which then over time develops in imbalance. i would stick to doing db work for a while and try to squeeze each pec equally throughout the motion. hope this helps


Cheers, all DB work does make sense and I have tried it but can't seem to lift very heavy with them and just don't get the same pump etc as with BB work........its annoying as it does seem to be the best option!


----------



## Mikazagreat

Your best bet is use more DB presses 'They fixed alot of that problem for me i had same thing'

And i also used to do 1 arm DB press last exercise in chest workout.


----------



## PHHead

cellaratt said:


> Tricky one...have you tried throwing dips in..? Push ups..? Got any pics..?


Don't have a dip station as work out at home but have bought a new bench to do decline work which is supposed to work the lower chest, I also do pressups in my warm up before each workout..........I have pics but not of me since the imbalance has set in and don't really want to take any TBH lol!


----------



## PHHead

Mikazagreat said:


> Your best bet is use more DB presses 'They fixed alot of that problem for me i had same thing'
> 
> *And i also used to do 1 arm DB press last exercise in chest workout*.


You mean an extra set just for the weeker side mate?


----------



## 1bpk

I don't know if it would but just an idea. but wouldn't doing a couple of sets of 1 arm dumbell flyes strengthen the weaker side?

strength = muscle??


----------



## TIMMY_432

Yeah id stick with db incline press and db incline flys mate. Also your problem is alot more common than you may think. My left pec is slightly fuller than my right altho im right handed and stronger with my right. Its down to the left side of my rib-cage bein slightly bigger than my right side. Its just one of those things mate. my mates and gf cant tell but i can lol.


----------



## PHHead

1bpk said:


> I don't know if it would but just an idea. but wouldn't doing a couple of sets of 1 arm dumbell flyes strengthen the weaker side?
> 
> strength = muscle??


Yeah i'm sure it would or just even flies in general but can't do them anymore due to my shoulder injuries, I've got an old RC injury in the right one and an AC Joint injury in the left one........anyone would think I'm an old man, I'm only bloody 28 lol!


----------



## PHHead

TIMMY_432 said:


> Yeah id stick with db incline press and db incline flys mate. Also your problem is alot more common than you may think. My left pec is slightly fuller than my right altho im right handed and stronger with my right. Its down to the left side of my rib-cage bein slightly bigger than my right side. Its just one of those things mate. my mates and gf cant tell but i can lol.


Its funny you say that mate as thats crossed my mind about the rib cage thing , other stuff too but like you say know one else seems to notice it and if you go on about it to mates or a bird they think your mad lol.

What really bugs me about it the most is not the way it looks as its only a very slight difference but more the way your clothes feel with the imblance, T-Shirts etc feel tighter on one side or like there being pulled to one side, its so irritating!


----------



## 1bpk

PHHead said:


> Yeah i'm sure it would or just even flies in general but can't do them anymore due to my shoulder injuries, I've got an old RC injury in the right one and an AC Joint injury in the left one........anyone would think I'm an old man, I'm only bloody 28 lol!


Damn....that sucks man


----------



## Mikazagreat

PHHead said:


> You mean an extra set just for the weeker side mate?


No mate just normal like other exercises both hands, 4 sets.

to put same strain on each side.


----------



## TIMMY_432

PHHead said:


> Its funny you say that mate as thats crossed my mind about the rib cage thing , other stuff too but like you say know one else seems to notice it and if you go on about it to mates or a bird they think your mad lol.
> 
> What really bugs me about it the most is not the way it looks as its only a very slight difference but more the way your clothes feel with the imblance, T-Shirts etc feel tighter on one side or like there being pulled to one side, its so irritating!


i know just what you mean mate. But dont just train the one side more than the other yeah kept trainin both sides the same with good form and your bad side will catch up and even out better. And yeah i do my gfs nut in when i keep sayin "cant you see that one sides bigger" lol she thinks im mad and there both the same! Nobody really looks at you the way you look at yourself so thay cant really see what your goin on about half the time.


----------



## jw007

You need to get it looked at by a specialist mate

WHat is happening is osmething is preventong your left pec muscle from being fired

If it was just a case of "different or smaller shape" just to genetics not much you cna do

But your pec is deflating as is reciving no stimulation

Would be an underlying cause for this, changing workout wont help as prolem needs to be identified

I had my arm in cast for 3 months, and pec shrank, because i had no issue training with 2 arms anmd ie was back in 2 monthsm that is what should happen with you

But its not

go see someone

GPs are sh1t but you need him to refer you


----------



## PHHead

jw007 said:


> You need to get it looked at by a specialist mate
> 
> WHat is happening is osmething is preventong your left pec muscle from being fired
> 
> If it was just a case of "different or smaller shape" just to genetics not much you cna do
> 
> But your pec is deflating as is reciving no stimulation
> 
> Would be an underlying cause for this, changing workout wont help as prolem needs to be identified
> 
> I had my arm in cast for 3 months, and pec shrank, because i had no issue training with 2 arms anmd ie was back in 2 monthsm that is what should happen with you
> 
> But its not
> 
> go see someone
> 
> GPs are sh1t but you need him to refer you


Went to the Doc's a few times when I was younger about this as it seems to happen every 2 -3 years or so without warning but like you say there just not interested, actually got told I was wasting his time by one Doc which was not very helpful!

When its happened before when I have not been working out I spent alot of money on Chiropractors which didn't help much and also started swimming alot, the swimming helped more I think so might try working some of that into my routine or rest days.


----------



## PHHead

Update: Still no joy so signed up at a new gym today as just been doing free weights at home for the past year since leaving my last gym as it was sh*te, this one looks a lot more promising though!

Going to come away from my standard 3 day split and go back to all over body workouts and focus more on form than weight being lifted until the problems resolved, also going to warm down with a few sets of laps in the pool as this has helped before.

I will keep updating this as progress is made, more for my own motivated to be honest but to help others too!


----------



## PHHead

1st day in the gym today and felt good, for chest I tried some dips, cable flies and chest press with one of those machines were its weighted each side so your stronger side can't take over.

Really felt a much more even pump in both pecs so hopefully see some improvements soon, didn't like the dips though as put too much strain on my shoulder injuries so will give that a miss next time I think!


----------



## PHHead

Update: Upped the weight today on the chest press & Cable flies and again felt good, the cable flies are really doing the trick I think as I can feel my right side really having to work more to catch up so to speak.

Also been using this No2 spray on my weaker pec too to give it more of a pump, tbh I don't think it makes any difference but its more of a psychological thing I guess!

Only thing that's a bit sh*t is having to hang around to use certain equipment, forgot how annoying it is when you get some c*nt hogging one..........this big Polish monster did his entire workout today on the bloody cable machine, would of told him to f*ck off and stop hogging it but he looked like he could bench me lol!


----------



## PHHead

Update: Still not much improvement although did get a very good pump today as the cable machine was free alot so did my usual routine and then did extra flies to failure before hitting the pool.

I think this No2 spray is helping a little too as it does seem to give the pec more of a pump, still along way to go though I think, it is getting better but its very slow progress!


----------



## PHHead

Right starting to get impatient now as progress is just so slow with this, since going back to the gym and starting my new full body routine it has definitely improved but at this rate it will take about 6mths to sort its self out I reckon..................anyway was thinking of jumping on a six wk Dbol cycle to speed things up as my whole chest exploded last time I ran it, what does everyone reckon, good idea or could it maybe make things worse?


----------



## thereisnoexit

Just a quick skim over this and from what I can tell it sounds a hell of a lot like you might be tearing a few fibres in your chest- exercising so that the fibres around the tear get bigger and then tearing them again ( just a stab in the dark), I've torn my pec before and I strongly reccomend you see a doctor - if you live in edin as I do your best shot is probably spire hospital - its not brilliant for us weight lifters but they have a pretty good sports injury department - see if you can get a referall there and perhaps take it easy on the training!


----------



## newhope

my right forearm is bigger than my left, my right pec is bigger than my left, my left bicep is bigger than my right, my right lat is bigger than my left, my right delt is smaller than my left, my right tricep is bigger than my left, my legs are the same (though i have a muscle that ripped and disconnected that reconnected further up so thats my excuse for legs and have a very slight curve in my spine so thats the excuse for the rest of everything lol) lol my girlfriend cant see any of it though and thinks im nuts worrying...im wonky though i tell her, she laughs, reading this thread kind of makes me feel better though


----------



## Five-O

Most likely a posture problem which dictates a certain side to take on more work, does your shoulder slump naturally on the same side if you stand head on in a mirror?


----------



## Tiger81

Five-O said:


> Most likely a posture problem which dictates a certain side to take on more work, does your shoulder slump naturally on the same side if you stand head on in a mirror?


Agree.

I have 1 arm bigger than the other and my back is bigger on my left side than my right. I have noticed that my right arm is noticeably longer than my right ( i put this down to doing deads with alternate grip for years) I went to see my osteopath who said it can be helped with a few sessions.


----------



## Five-O

Tiger81 said:


> Agree.
> 
> I have 1 arm bigger than the other and my back is bigger on my left side than my right. I have noticed that my right arm is noticeably longer than my right ( i put this down to doing deads with alternate grip for years) *I went to see my osteopath who said it can be helped with a few sessions*.


Id be pretty interested to see what develops with that mate, I have a slumpy right shoulder, I have to make a consious effort to pull my shoulders back or I look like I have a chest imbalance. :cursing:


----------



## PHHead

newhope said:


> my right forearm is bigger than my left, my right pec is bigger than my left, my left bicep is bigger than my right, my right lat is bigger than my left, my right delt is smaller than my left, my right tricep is bigger than my left, my legs are the same (though i have a muscle that ripped and disconnected that reconnected further up so thats my excuse for legs and have a very slight curve in my spine so thats the excuse for the rest of everything lol) lol my girlfriend cant see any of it though and thinks im nuts worrying...im wonky though i tell her, she laughs, reading this thread kind of makes me feel better though


Glad I cheered you up mate lol!


----------



## PHHead

Five-O said:


> Most likely a posture problem which dictates a certain side to take on more work, does your shoulder slump naturally on the same side if you stand head on in a mirror?


Yep I'm sure its all to do with my dodgy shoulders, their a mess with AC & RC injuries and I just don't get the same ROM in both so when BB Benching eventually one pec gets bigger and the other one starts to deflate.

Its a real pain in the c*nt because it doesn't matter how big I get if the imbalance is there it makes me look and feel skinny as my tops/shirts won't go tight around the chest if you know what I mean.

Anyway I'm starting to think training the Pecs individually as I'm doing now in my new routine is working as looking in the mirror today it deffenatley looks better and feels better too.

I think if my new routine sorts it then I will just have to knock flat benching or any BB benching on the head for good as it just f*cks me up in the end, its a shame though as I love benching and its a great mass builder! :cursing:


----------



## Five-O

PHHead said:


> Yep I'm sure its all to do with my dodgy shoulders, their a mess with AC & RC injuries and I just don't get the same ROM in both so when BB Benching eventually one pec gets bigger and the other one starts to deflate.
> 
> Its a real pain in the c*nt because it doesn't matter how big I get if the imbalance is there it makes me look and feel skinny as my tops/shirts won't go tight around the chest if you know what I mean.
> 
> Anyway I'm starting to think training the Pecs individually as I'm doing now in my new routine is working as looking in the mirror today it deffenatley looks better and feels better too.
> 
> I think if my new routine sorts it then I will just have to knock flat benching or any BB benching on the head for good as it just f*cks me up in the end, its a shame though as I love benching and its a great mass builder! :cursing:


Make sure you aware of feeling the movement equally when pressing etc bud, I know it sounds daft but its quite easy to let a dominat side take over and the other just go through the motions, its very real and happens, also, moving up weight too soon can sometimes lead to it aswell, if your not already, make sure your concentrating on each rep with your mind and really feel it.

Does your chesty appear more equal if you pull the said shoulder back and stand more upright and proud?


----------



## PHHead

Five-O said:


> Make sure you aware of feeling the movement equally when pressing etc bud, I know it sounds daft but its quite easy to let a dominat side take over and the other just go through the motions, its very real and happens, also, moving up weight too soon can sometimes lead to it aswell, if your not already, make sure your concentrating on each rep with your mind and really feel it.
> 
> *Does your chesty appear more equal if you pull the said shoulder back and stand more upright and proud?*


Yep, my shoulder is like you described yours mate, definitely agree as well that good technique rather than weight will be the key to sorting this............will continue to keep updating this log and hopefully by next wk will have some good progress to report!


----------



## Five-O

PHHead said:


> Yep, my shoulder is like you described yours mate, definitely agree as well that good technique rather than weight will be the key to sorting this............will continue to keep updating this log and hopefully by next wk will have some good progress to report!


Im the same then bud, they are even, but its a slouchy shoulder thats the problem, can totally ruin the aesthetics of a physique though.

I used dumbells for chest for a long time to let them kinda catch up, only do benching now though with oly bar and seems to be ok, just a posture problem, im sure someone said it can be from lack of development in the back region or somehting.


----------



## ba baracuss

Do what JW suggests and go see a specialist - same goes for you Jimmy.

I went to see a chiropractor about an A/C injury and he could see straight away just from my posture what I had done. He also noticed a scoliosis in my spine which I was unaware of.

Another thing he told me was that my shoulder blades 'wing' which is usually down to weak serratus, so when I get back in the gym I will be doing pullovers to sort that - an example of an imbalance giving a particular symptom.

Well worth it IMO.


----------



## PHHead

ba baracuss said:


> Do what JW suggests and go see a specialist - same goes for you Jimmy.
> 
> I went to see a chiropractor about an A/C injury and he could see straight away just from my posture what I had done. He also noticed a scoliosis in my spine which I was unaware of.
> 
> Another thing he told me was that my shoulder blades 'wing' which is usually down to weak serratus, so when I get back in the gym I will be doing pullovers to sort that - an example of an imbalance giving a particular symptom.
> 
> Well worth it IMO.


Yeah I'm going to on Monday now mate as I've recently noticed a numb patch were I can't feel anything in my lower leg too and thats just not right!


----------



## Five-O

ba baracuss said:


> Do what JW suggests and go see a specialist - same goes for you Jimmy.
> 
> I went to see a chiropractor about an A/C injury and he could see straight away just from my posture what I had done. He also noticed a scoliosis in my spine which I was unaware of.
> 
> Another thing he told me was that my shoulder blades 'wing' which is usually down to weak serratus, so when I get back in the gym I will be doing pullovers to sort that - an example of an imbalance giving a particular symptom.
> 
> Well worth it IMO.


Sounds interesting this bud, does it normally just need a consultation to see what the problem is, then decide on a course of action?


----------



## ba baracuss

Five-O said:


> Sounds interesting this bud, does it normally just need a consultation to see what the problem is, then decide on a course of action?


Yeah that's pretty much how it works mate. I had a consultation and a first treatment in one appointment.

I left it too long before I went to see him as I had self diagnosed my problem as a rotator cuff problem, but within seconds he could see it was actually A/C. I had left it to heal itself, and then started training again doing stuff like shrugs which of course just aggravated it again 

Point being, getting someone who knows what they're looking at is invaluable. I'm sure any chiro or osteo worth their salt will know what's up pretty quickly.


----------



## PHHead

Didn't manage to get to the Doc's today but will make sure I go tomorrow.........still got that weird numbness in my leg too, very strange feeling!

Workout felt good today, some Polish guy that couldn't understand a word I was saying was hogging one side of the cables so I did a load of one armed flies on my week side while waiting for him to do one so I could get on with normal flies.

Never done one armed flies before just on my week side as worried it would work my shoulder too much and create an imbalance there but I was pleasantly surprise how good an isolation exercise it is for the pec.

I just set it to a light weight and repped out three sets to failure and really felt it, the pump was so good in fact that both pecs pretty much looked even after so was happy with that........will definitely be including these now in my routine until the imbalance is sorted!


----------



## PHHead

Not a happy chappy today, really thought it was starting to get better throughout this week but getting dressed this morning to go to the gym its clearly not, in fact I think its getting worse if anything!

Oh well got an appointment with the Docs on Tuesday so hopefully he will be able the shed some light on what the hells going on, just hope its nothing serious.


----------



## PHHead

Nothing to report really although looking forward to going to the Doc's tomorrow and maybe getting some answers/advise.

On a different note, some guy just about dropped dead in my gym today, didn't see what he was lifting but some guy told me he just collapsed then puked!

When I saw him he was hardly breathing and lying on his back with Paramedics working on him..............makes you think, hope he's ok.


----------



## PHHead

Went to the Doc's today, not really encouraging news............he did some tests and said that it could be nothing but it could also be MS, been referred to a Neurologist which I'll see in a couple of weeks for more tests/scans etc.

I will keep assuming I'm ok and continue to fight what ever this is in the gym and hopefully it will sort itself out in time and not be the worst case scenario.


----------



## ba baracuss

It could be nothing or it could be MS?

WTF?


----------



## PHHead

ba baracuss said:


> It could be nothing or it could be MS?
> 
> WTF?


Yep I know lol but thats exactly what he said, I know from what my mum went through though that it is very hard to diagnose and can take a long time so he probably just doesn't want to commit himself to something and just wants the specialist deal with it.


----------



## PHHead

Don't really know if there has really been any improvement in the imbalance......its strange, it almost seems to look fixed some days then its seems to deflate again, think thats just in my head though!

Got my letter though the post today as well telling me I'm on the list for an appointment for the Neurologist, so shouldn't be too long now hopefully.


----------



## bravo9

finally found the thread mate,, mmmm interesting, whatever happend to the guy who collapsed in the gym did he actually die


----------



## PHHead

bravo9 said:


> finally found the thread mate,, mmmm interesting, whatever happend to the guy who collapsed in the gym did he actually die


No he didn't mate but I heard that it was a heart attack so he could of quite easily!


----------



## PHHead

Ok little update, still not really getting anywhere at the gym and just came off a Dbol cycle early as even though I was gaining well my pecs were still growing at an uneven rate so stopped at four and a half wks as I didn't want to risk making it any worse!

Have come away from the gym as well and started back with free weights at home as wasn't really getting anywhere with the machines at the gym, back doing a standard three day split now with chest routine of Incline DB Press, Flat DB Flies and Decline DB Press.

Still not got my appointment confirmed with the Neurologist so guess it won't be until next year now, just going to have to keep plugging away and see were this new routine takes me!


----------



## PHHead

Still no real progress to report, was doing chest & arms yesterday and my good pec seemed to be massively pumped yet the bad one was as flat as a f*cking pancake again! :cursing:

I was back at the Doc's today to complain really as I think its getting worse and I still don't have a confirmed appointment for the Neurologist, anyway he checked me over again and asked me a lot more questions etc and now I'm to come back on Thursday to give blood & urine samples as he wants to test for Diabetes now! 

Its really doing my head in not knowing what's wrong but I know something is, just can feel it, its not a good feeling lol...........anyway will update again after tests.


----------



## nothing2fear

Sounds promising that the docs going to pull his finger out of his a.rse and actually do something about it; taken them long enough! Hope all goes well mate :thumbup1:


----------



## bravo9

PHHead said:


> Still no real progress to report, was doing chest & arms yesterday and my good pec seemed to be massively pumped yet the bad one was as flat as a f*cking pancake again! :cursing:
> 
> I was back at the Doc's today to complain really as I think its getting worse and I still don't have a confirmed appointment for the Neurologist, anyway he checked me over again and asked me a lot more questions etc and now I'm to come back on Thursday to give blood & urine samples as he wants to test for Diabetes now!
> 
> Its really doing my head in not knowing what's wrong but I know something is, just can feel it, its not a good feeling lol...........anyway will update again after tests.


hope you get it sorted mate and find out the problem behind it,, how could diabetes be the cause mate do you know,, ?


----------



## PHHead

nothing2fear said:


> Sounds promising that the docs going to pull his finger out of his a.rse and actually do something about it; taken them long enough! Hope all goes well mate :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, TBH I kind of hope it is diabetes if anything as at least that can be treated and controlled but if it MS your f*cked there's not a lot that can be done!


----------



## nothing2fear

PHHead said:


> Cheers mate, TBH I kind of hope it is diabetes if anything as at least that can be treated and controlled but if it MS your f*cked there's not a lot that can be done!


Yea same here mate; my close friend suffers with it rather bad sadly  . Did he say in which way the diabetes could effect it at all? Would be interesting to know


----------



## PHHead

bravo9 said:


> hope you get it sorted mate and find out the problem behind it,, how could diabetes be the cause mate do you know,, ?


He's come to that conclusion because of other symptoms I've been noticing more and more recently, them being, a constant thirst, getting up multiple times in the night to p*ss and a lot through the day too and also this strange itchy rash on my balls lol..............that last one sounds weird but according to the Doc all are signs of diabetes until tested and ruled out, that plus the main symptom of the muscle wasting.


----------



## PHHead

nothing2fear said:


> Yea same here mate; my close friend suffers with it rather bad sadly  . Did he say in which way the diabetes could effect it at all? Would be interesting to know


Hyperglycaemia which he will be looking for in the tests can cause muscle wasting and the other symptoms I mentioned mate, Hypoglycaemia has different symptoms and is managed with Insulin as far as I know..........what type does you mate have, what effects has it had on him?


----------



## nothing2fear

PHHead said:


> Hyperglycaemia which he will be looking for in the tests can cause muscle wasting and the other symptoms I mentioned mate, Hypoglycaemia has different symptoms and is managed with Insulin as far as I know..........what type does you mate have, what effects has it had on him?


Ahhh I see... I know its no consilation, but certainly hope it is that or something simple as opposed to MS bud, horrible stuff.

She has bad spells every few months where she becomes really frail/weak, really down emotionally, its quite a hard thing to sit back and watch knowing theres not much you can do to help but comfort her and keep her smiling. She knows that one day in the future she'll be in a wheel chair sadly


----------



## PHHead

nothing2fear said:


> Ahhh I see... I know its no consilation, but certainly hope it is that or something simple as opposed to MS bud, horrible stuff.
> 
> She has bad spells every few months where she becomes really frail/weak, really down emotionally, its quite a hard thing to sit back and watch knowing theres not much you can do to help but comfort her and keep her smiling. She knows that one day in the future she'll be in a wheel chair sadly


Hmmmm that sounds grim mate, didn't realise it could get that bad, does the insulin not help her any?


----------



## karbonk

Just been reading this post with great interest....

Ive been training for about 10 years, but moved away from running and CV to mostly do heavy weights...

About this time last year i noticed a change in my NUTS, or so i thought, this was eating away at me emmotionally last xmas etc and in january i went to DOC for checkup, he agreed my right testE was slightly larger than the left but he also noticed that my RIGHT PEC was slightly better developed too?? he even noticed it on my upper arms (getting moles checked), again the RIGHT was better developed, its mainly noticable on the pecs though.

I got my nuts checked and all was well (as such) leaving the question, Why my right side better than left?? Doc reckons i simply have a "lazy side" he also thinks as a child my right side became the stronger (might sound odd) but by throwing stones with the right side all time and cutting trees and blocks for firewood, Beleive me i threw tons and tons of stones and chopped down hundreds of trees...lol...

This continues to bother me though and now that i know about it i am always checking etc, my right gets excellent pumps but the left does not (PECS ETC)

Ive tried all sorts to rectify this, extra dumbell press on the left etc but to no avail...

Learning just to deal with it but it is really annoying as my left side can do the same as the right but does not get the same pump.....

Just thought i would mention this.....


----------



## nothing2fear

PHHead said:


> Hmmmm that sounds grim mate, didn't realise it could get that bad, does the insulin not help her any?


Sorry mate, I meant she has MS, not diabetes


----------



## PHHead

nothing2fear said:


> Sorry mate, I meant she has MS, not diabetes


Oh right, yeah my mother is going the same way unfortunately, she has to walk with a cane now and is half her original weight, will be wheelchair bound eventually too.............I was really shocked last time I saw her as I hardly recognised her!


----------



## PHHead

karbonk said:


> Just been reading this post with great interest....
> 
> Ive been training for about 10 years, but moved away from running and CV to mostly do heavy weights...
> 
> About this time last year i noticed a change in my NUTS, or so i thought, this was eating away at me emmotionally last xmas etc and in january i went to DOC for checkup, he agreed my right testE was slightly larger than the left but he also noticed that my RIGHT PEC was slightly better developed too?? he even noticed it on my upper arms (getting moles checked), again the RIGHT was better developed, its mainly noticable on the pecs though.
> 
> I got my nuts checked and all was well (as such) leaving the question, Why my right side better than left?? Doc reckons i simply have a "lazy side" he also thinks as a child my right side became the stronger (might sound odd) but by throwing stones with the right side all time and cutting trees and blocks for firewood, Beleive me i threw tons and tons of stones and chopped down hundreds of trees...lol...
> 
> This continues to bother me though and now that i know about it i am always checking etc, my right gets excellent pumps but the left does not (PECS ETC)
> 
> Ive tried all sorts to rectify this, extra dumbell press on the left etc but to no avail...
> 
> Learning just to deal with it but it is really annoying as my left side can do the same as the right but does not get the same pump.....
> 
> Just thought i would mention this.....


If I was you mate I'd go back to the Doc's as IMO "a lazy side" is just a cop-out, the Doc that looked at you just obviously couldn't diagnose what was wrong and just sent you on your way!

Its not normal for one pec or the whole side of your body to grow differently to the other, there will be and underlined issue mate causing it, hopefully a simple one like an alignment issue that a Chiropractor could sort out for you or something.

This is what annoys me about GP's as unless your arms hanging off they just tell you there's nothing wrong and send you on your way most of the time, the only reason this current GP is taking my issue seriously is because my mother has MS, if she didn't I'm 90% sure he would have palmed me off!


----------



## PHHead

Had my bloods & Urine samples taken on Thursday but won't get the results until sometime late next wk, TBH I don't think its going to show anything as I've bought one of those diabetes home testing kits in the meantime and I've been getting normal readings but who knows how acurate they are!

Been doing a lot of research recently for spot injecting AAS for site specific growth so if my bloods come back ok and the neurologist clears me too I will probably give it a go, I personally don't think it will actually work but got nothing to lose by trying I guess!


----------



## PHHead

Finally might be getting to the bottom of things now as I splashed out some money and had a consultation today with a Chiropractor and he seemed to know exactly what the issue was and has booked me in for an agressive course of treatment of six sessions of ajustments over the course of one month!

With out going into to much detail he seemed very confident that the muscle wasting and general change to my pecs and the numbness in the leg are all because of two areas in my spine that are compressing nerves, he also said that he treats many body builders with similar conditions.

The only issue is the money as its going to cost me hundreds but TBH if it works it will be worth every penny!

Another good thing is that he says there is no need to stop training which is great, the only thing he is asked me to do is some special stretches before doing so.

Hopefully I'm on the right track now for recovery and will see some results fairly quickly but we'll see, still got to rule out Diabetes & MS but they are looking a lot less likely now at least!


----------



## stonecoldzero

If you're going to spend a load of money on multiple chiropractor appointments to fix a "pec imbalance", wouldn't it be cheaper to just try voodoo first?

Wish you all the best - but I've never come across a chiropractor who couldn't tie a physiological issue to what they do. Has he told you that you have one leg shorter than the other yet? That you're misaligned" That he's going to perform a correction?

Good luck.


----------



## PHHead

stonecoldzero said:


> If you're going to spend a load of money on multiple chiropractor appointments to fix a "pec imbalance", wouldn't it be cheaper to just try voodoo first?
> 
> Wish you all the best - but I've never come across a chiropractor who couldn't tie a physiological issue to what they do. Has he told you that you have one leg shorter than the other yet? That you're misaligned" That he's going to perform a correction?
> 
> Good luck.


Thats a very pessimistic attude to take mate as Chiropractors do help alot of guys, they have helped me with shoulder injuries before so I've no reason to think thats its "voodoo" lol as you put it!

I'm not naive though and do realise that these guys are running a business but at the end of the day its worth a shot as nothing else has helped what so ever, also as already stated MS & Diabetes have still not been ruled out yet.


----------



## nothing2fear

Seems like very good news mate! Just finished a 2 months session with a chiropractor after a car accident I had a few problems, really worked well!

Hope this is the start of repair bud!


----------



## PHHead

nothing2fear said:


> Seems like very good news mate! Just finished a 2 months session with a chiropractor after a car accident I had a few problems, really worked well!
> 
> Hope this is the start of repair bud!


Yeah hopefully it will do some good, wish I'd gone ages ago now but was just not wanting to spend lots of cash!


----------



## ba baracuss

Good news mate. Sounds positive, hope the chiro sorts you out. In my experience they're pretty good.

Keep us updated with progress :thumbup1:


----------



## PHHead

ba baracuss said:


> Good news mate. Sounds positive, hope the chiro sorts you out. In my experience they're pretty good.
> 
> Keep us updated with progress :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, will do..................still a long way to go yet I think but its given me a lift just in the fact that its now being treated in some way! :beer:


----------



## PHHead

Just finished my chest routine, second one now since I've been seeing the Chiropractor and its definitely helping..............feels more comfortable and even and I also got a massive pump in the lagging one today which usually doesn't happen!

There's still a way to go yet until I will be happy with the symmetry but I think I'm on the right track now, got another two weeks of treatment after this week still to go so hopefully I'll keep making progress.


----------



## PHHead

I got my blood test results back today and there all clear of obvious nasties which is good news, the only thing he mentioned was that I had slightly elevated liver values but he said its nothing to worry about and I think it will just be because I'm not long out of PCT anyway!


----------



## ba baracuss

Good news :thumbup1:


----------



## PHHead

ba baracuss said:


> Good news :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, yeah all seems quite positive so far........................how you getting on with your issue, has the Chiropractor sorted you out yet, you back at the gym?


----------



## PHHead

I had my Neurologists appointment today finally and good news, after a long examination he has cleared me of MS so really pleased with that as its a massive weight off my mind!

Have come to the end of my intensive treatment with the Chiropractor as well and deffinatley feel better for it, my chest symitry is still not a hundred percent what it was but I can see progress being made now and it feels alot better.

Will be starting my first injectable cycle next month now that all the complications are out of the way so hopefully it will be a good one and I'll be back in good shape again very soon!


----------



## PHHead

Right thought it was about time to have another moan lol.................I'm 4wks into my first Sust cycle and really liking it, blew up ten pounds in the first 2wks as was doing 100mg of Var for the first 4wks as well so was really impressed with that!

My chest is looking a lot more even now but I'm still not completely happy with the symmetry so spot injected the lagging pec today instead of my glutes like I have been doing to try this fascia stretching theory out............going to jab it for up to four weeks then go back to glutes to finish off the cycle, will update with any positive changes!


----------



## PHHead

Its been a few days now since I spot injected my lagging pec, I injected 2ml of Sust into it with an orange 1inch pin strait before my chest routine................I was quite happy with the result TBH, there was not much PIP and the very next day quite a bit of localized swelling to the point it "almost" looked fuller than my good pec lol!

I will continue to do this for up to another three weeks as I realize that the change in volume is due to swelling not muscle at this stage but anyway all positive so far!


----------



## ba baracuss

PHHead said:


> Cheers mate, yeah all seems quite positive so far........................how you getting on with your issue, has the Chiropractor sorted you out yet, you back at the gym?


No I'm not. Still sore. Saw him last week, he has suggested a cortisone jab. I've just got some GHRP so going to try that too.

Glad you're progressing well mate.


----------



## PHHead

ba baracuss said:


> No I'm not. Still sore. Saw him last week, he has suggested a cortisone jab. I've just got some GHRP so going to try that too.
> 
> Glad you're progressing well mate.


Thats not good to hear mate, hope the Cortisone jab helps............I had alot of them for my RC injury when I first got it when I was younger but TBH it didn't help much, It works wonders for some guys though so hopefully you'll be one of them! :thumbup1:


----------



## ba baracuss

PHHead said:


> Thats not good to hear mate, hope the Cortisone jab helps............I had alot of them for my RC injury when I first got it when I was younger but TBH it didn't help much, It works wonders for some guys though so hopefully you'll be one of them! :thumbup1:


Yeah there are mixed reports on it. Thing is, I don't think there is any structural problem there now, it's just being gay and flaring up for no real reason. An MRI would be ideal but doubt the GP would give me one as I'm not obese, a smoker or drinker etc who they fall over themselves to help 

I did some light weights on it before and after xmas which seemed to help, but then went to the driving range a few days after which made the cnut flare up again :cursing:


----------



## PHHead

ba baracuss said:


> Yeah there are mixed reports on it. Thing is, I don't think there is any structural problem there now, it's just being gay and flaring up for no real reason. *An MRI would be ideal but doubt the GP would give me one as I'm not obese, a smoker or drinker etc who they fall over themselves to help*
> 
> I did some light weights on it before and after xmas which seemed to help, but then went to the driving range a few days after which made the cnut flare up again :cursing:


Yeah doctors can be annoying in that way as when ever I've been examined as soon as I take my shirt off they make a comment like "well you look in good shape" or "your obviously quite healthy" and then they don't really seem bothered in looking you over properly..........It makes you feel like you need to chop your fvcking leg off to be taking seriously by them or something lol!

Anyway I have an old AC injury as well in the other shoulder but it never really bothered me much after the initial swelling and pain had gone, I went to the doctors about it a few times as I was not happy with how the bone now seemed to stick out but they told me to fvck off basically and there was nothing to be done...........this was about two years ago now and when I asked on here some guy advised be to build up my traps & delts to cover it up so to speak and it worked a treat as it looks totally normal now..........this was just aesthetic though mate as it wasn't painful for me just looked funny.


----------



## PHHead

I did my third spot injection of my lagging pec yesterday and I must admit its definitely helping, its always swells up bigger than my good one by the next day then goes down over a period of three to four days but as each jab goes on it seems to be holding the size more so I'm quite pleased.

I will jab it once more next week so that will be a month jabbing the same site, don't really want to do it for more than a month as I'm paranoid about getting an abscess...........if all goes well with the last jab I'll switch back to my glutes for the remaining two weeks of my cycle and that will be the end of this fvcking imbalance for good lol!


----------



## PHHead

Guess what still no fvcking joy, had enough now of this sh*t TBH, I'm 2 stone over my original target weight when I got back into lifting again but I was happier when I was skinny! 

I've been bulking for a while now so going to go on a cut and see if loosing any body fat will help, also going back to the Doc's again tomorrow to double check again that theres no gyno developing in the larger pec.

Will give it another ten weeks I think and see were that takes me but if I'm not happy with my chest after that then I'm just going to jack it all in as theres no point in continuing to get bigger with a major imbalance like this, I'll just end up deformed and miserable! :cursing:


----------



## ba baracuss

Nightmare mate. Have you thought about using GH or IGF for site injecting?

It sounds like a strange problem you have. Is it really noticeable or do you think maybe you notice it more than other people?


----------



## PHHead

ba baracuss said:


> Nightmare mate. *Have you thought about using GH or IGF for site injecting? *
> 
> It sounds like a strange problem you have. Is it really noticeable or do you think maybe you notice it more than other people?


Yeah mate was going to try that a while back but it works out too expensive!


----------



## PHHead

I went to the Doc's today and he examined my chest again a bit more thoroughly this time, he said that he felt "grizzle" or lumps in my right pec ie. the bigger one...........I asked him if he thought it could be gyno and he said he didn't think so and again didn't really offer any explanation to what it could be but he said there is definitely "something" different there!

He has referred me again this time to a surgeon and said they will scan my chest and hopefully give me some answers.

To be honest I don't think my GP has a fvcking clue what the problem is or even if there is one, I think he is just covering all bases but its getting old now, surely what ever the issue is it can't be that difficult to diagnose?!


----------



## PHHead

Phoned to Doc's the other day as they did not get back to me, was told there was a note on my account for the Doc to call me though and was just told to wait...............thought I'd finally post up some pics, been putting it off but since this problem doesn't seem to be going away can't do any harm I guess!

The one of me sitting with my phone in my hands is when they were even, the other close ups are since they have become imbalanced:


----------



## PHHead

Received a letter today to call the hospital to make an appointment for my scan so will hopefully be seen soon!


----------



## PHHead

Ok reckon this will be my last post on here now as I've come to the end of the road with this issue really.

I had my Ultra Sound scan today and was all a bit of a none event really TBH, the guy was very good though and took his time scanning both pecs, he checked for pec tears and tissue damage in the smaller weaker one and gyno/lumps in the fuller one, luckily he found no evidence of gyno or any other nasty kind of lump but neither did he find any evidence of a pec tear or any kind of damage in the weaker one so again I'm left with no explanation to what has gone on here!

Its been nearly a year now and I've run a couple of cycles and increase my over all weight by well over a stone, changed my routine multiple times, experimented with spot injecting and fascia stretching techniques, worked very hard on form, spent hundreds of pounds on Chiropractors, seen countless specialists and nothing has made a blind bit of difference as my pecs still refuse to grow at an even rate!

I guess I will just have to deal with this now and get on with it or just jack in lifting all together and hope they even out naturally as I loose my gains!

Its really annoying not knowing what went on here but my best guess is I've torn the pec at some point and somehow not noticed it and its healed up not quite right and left it a slightly different shape to the other one, the Doc today seemed to think this theory could be sound too as its been so long that there wouldn't necessarily be any evidence of tearing still showing on the Ultra Sound especially if it was just a small one which it must have been as I never had any pain or bruising just an uncomfortable feeling and weakness.

I hope this log helps someone else with similar issue's but I don't see how really lol, only advise I would give though is if something like this happens to you, don't mess about go strait to the Doc's and if you can afford it go private as the NHS don't give a sh*t about things like this I'm afraid!


----------



## arnienoonoo

read your log bro:whistling: newby on here so touch late, popped collar bone out playing rugby got me trophy for it ,a golf ball sits there now so no shows for me lol but had a problem like you on me left side and in end it turned out to be a trapped nerve in neck lost musle in pec and tricep everywere else:thumbup1: fine op fixed:innocent: it ps your right about nhs:cursing: joke when it came to sport or anything less than life threatening[ ie heart or lungs] lucky i was covered bro by my club i played for :rockon:


----------



## PHHead

arnienoonoo said:


> read your log bro:whistling: newby on here so touch late, popped collar bone out playing rugby got me trophy for it ,a golf ball sits there now so no shows for me lol but had a problem like you on me left side and *in end it turned out to be a trapped nerve in neck lost musle in pec and tricep everywere else:thumbup1: fine op fixed* :innocent: it ps your right about nhs:cursing: joke when it came to sport or anything less than life threatening[ ie heart or lungs] lucky i was covered bro by my club i played for :rockon:


Glad you got it sorted mate, I've done loads of research myself and have mentioned theories like this to my GP but their just not interested in investigating or helping, in short I'm just wasting their time and mine now...........If I ever have the money I will go private and see what comes of that but for now I will just have to live with it as I'm done with the NHS!


----------

